# New Ritchey Saddle Design



## Ritchey_Dave

New Ritchey WCS Contrail saddle


































Tom Ritchey's newest saddle utilizes superlight foam
shape and narrow carbon fiber injection shell combine to
make a new, comfortable performance driven saddle

Patented Vector Wing design dissipates pressure more evenly

Slightly shorter and more padded than the Streem

Lightweight and durable micro fiber cover
available in black and white

Length: 272mm
Width: 138mm

Chromoly/ Titanium rails 

Only 214g 

What do you guys think?


----------



## NattyIce

Cool looking saddle. When are they available? Price? I'm currently riding the Aliante, which looks similar. How does the new Contrail compare? It would be nice to complete my white WCS cockpit with a new Ritchey saddle!


----------



## kneejerk

here is my recent review of a few Ritchey saddles I'm trying now: http://forums.mtbr.com/ritchey-design/ritchey-wcs-marathon-saddle-381801-post9552264.html


----------



## burgrat

I really like the look and design. Hopefully it's comfortable too. How much and when avail?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

burgrat said:


> I really like the look and design. Hopefully it's comfortable too. How much and when avail?


They're available now, that was posted a while ago. $119.95 MSRP


----------



## Gcrosshairs

Cycling Plus recently reviewed Ritchey Contrail gave it 4 out of 5 stars. I usually find Cycling Plus to be accurate in their reviews (even though saddles are a personal preference).


----------



## sramred

http://www.probikekit.com/us/compon...ritchey-wcs-carbon-streem-bicycle-saddle.html

Would like to get this saddle if i can get a good price. Dave, know any place where I can get this at a good price?


----------



## ph123

Looks awsome. !


----------



## Lallement

Anyone have experience with the Contrail? Recently, I saw this great write up

7 of the best performance saddles - Cycling Weekly

FWIW-it looks as if the dimensions may have changed since this original post. According to the site



Saddle Dimensions: 280 x 142mm


----------

